# [Spoilerwarnung] Schwerster Boss den ihr  je hattet?



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2017)

Hi zusammen 

Was war der schwerste Boss in einem Spiel das ihr je hattet? Nur Bosse die nicht durch Bugs schwer waren, die sind eine andere Kategorie  

Bei mir war es Dr. Nefarious aus Ratchet and Clank A Crack in Time, der PLatz wird immer geringer und dann erscheinen auch noch regelmässig zusätzliche Gegner! An den zerstörten Springplattformen bin ich 5 oder 6 mal gescheitert und der Endboss selbst hat mich noch weitere 3 bis 4 Versuche gekostet! Einen so schweren Endboss hatte ich noch nie, zwar zielen die Waffen einigermassen von selbst aber man muss trotzdem in seine Richtung zielen! Die Sprungtaste wird so oft gedrückt das ich das zählen aufgegeben habe  





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f3YTPP90CWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Obwohl der Froschprinz auf Englisch Toad Prince in The Witcher 3 war auch sehr schwer, er kann auch aus der Ferne sehr gut treffen und Geralt ist ein Nahkämpfer. Es ist schwer an ihn ranzukommen und man muss Geralt öfters heilen, zumindest ich musste es, seine Giftbomben sind auch nervig und machen ebenfalls Schaden wenn man es nicht schafft ihnen auszuweichen.
Aber man muss wie im Video es nur schaffen hinter ihn zu kommen und schon kann er Geralt für kurze Zeit nicht treffen wird aber selber getroffen, ich habe es kaum geschafft hinter ihn zu kommen. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4ffYE1sRulc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und bei euch?


----------



## Laudian (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*

Extrem schwer war auf jeden Fall der Mirmiron Hardmode (World of Warcraft - Ulduar):

Hier ein Video vom ersten Kill: (nicht von mir!)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=qjzBdfDo6xY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Man musste in dem Kampf einfach dermaßen viele Dinge gleichzeitig beachten...

Und wenn auch nur einer von den 25er Spielern einen Fehler gemacht hat, konnte man den Versuch im Prinzip gleich abbrechen.


----------



## Cross-Flow (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*

Kel'thalas und Vashj - 2007 - WoW


----------



## Körschgen (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*

Ist der Unterschied zw den und denn, denn wirklich so schwer.
Ich sehe das andauernd im Forum und ich raff es nicht.
Ebenso die völlige Abstinenz des Dativs.


----------



## Chinaquads (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*



Old-Knitterhemd schrieb:


> Ist der Unterschied zw den und denn, denn wirklich so schwer.
> Ich sehe das andauernd im Forum und ich raff es nicht.
> Ebenso die völlige Abstinenz des Dativs.



Hat das irgendetwas mit dem Thema zutun ? Haben wir keine anderen Hobbys als sich über die Rechtschreibung oder Grammatik der User aufzuregen ?

Btw. gibts bei Borderlands 2 einige sehr schwere Bosse ab einem gewissem Level.


----------



## Ion (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*

@*Gamer090*
Dann füge dem Titel doch bitte eine Spoilerwarnung hinzu.


----------



## bschicht86 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*

Schwerster Boss? Arbeitgeber...


----------



## Gamer090 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss denn ihr  je hattet?*



Ion schrieb:


> @*Gamer090*
> Dann füge dem Titel doch bitte eine Spoilerwarnung hinzu.


"Achtung Spoiler, hier werden Infos über Spiele bekanntgegeben" etwas so? 



bschicht86 schrieb:


> Schwerster Boss? Arbeitgeber...



Du kämpfst gegen deinen Arbeitgeber?


----------



## Ion (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss den ihr  je hattet?*

Es reicht ein einfaches "(Spoilerwarnung)" im Titel.


----------



## Gast20170724 (14. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss den ihr  je hattet?*

Da ich mit Rollenspielen nicht viel anfangen kann, und nicht wirklich gut in ihnen bin, fällt mir als symbolisches Beispiel Darth Malak aus Star Wars Knights of the Old Republic ein. Mag sein, dass ich auch noch schwere Bosse bekämpft habe, zur Zeit fällt mir aber keiner ein. Vielleicht später noch.


----------



## Two-Face (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss den ihr  je hattet?*

Schwierig zu sagen, da fällt mir nicht alles auf Anhieb ein.

Ich weiß aber noch, dass insbesondere Xan Kriegor aus UT99 auf den höheren Schwierigkeitsgraden ein verdammt harter Brocken war.
Sonst fällt mir aus PC-Spielen jetzt direkt nicht viel ein, aber aus meiner GameBoy-Zeit kenn' ich noch Anekdoten.

In Mega Man hat mich der Boss vom ersten auswählbaren Level (Cutman) anfangs jedesmal fertiggemacht, weil ich da noch keine Bonuswaffen hatte.

In Pokémon (Blaue Edition) bin ich frohen Mutes in die allerletzte Arena mit der Liga reingegangen, mit der Erfahrung vorher keinen einzigen Kampf gegen andere Trainer verloren zu haben. Damals dacht' ich mir, "pff, die mach ich jetzt auch noch schnell platt" und wurde dann gleich vom ersten Gegner komplett rasiert.
Wusste nicht, dass die Erfahrung, mit der man die anderen Arena-Bosse und Trainer bezwingen kann, nicht für die Endgegner reichen, noch dazu hatte ich Mewtu nicht gefangen.^^


----------



## Pisaopfer (15. Januar 2017)

*AW: Schwerster Boss den ihr  je hattet?*

FF VII - Sephiroth, hat mich fast 2 Stunden gekostet damals auf PS1


----------



## Olstyle (15. Januar 2017)

Nicht wirklich ein Boss aber da hing ich echt lange: Ford GT90 only Serie in DTM/TOCA Race Driver 2.
Die automatische Schwierigkeitsanpassung im Karrieremodus hatte aus den vorherigen Rennserien wohl beschlossen dass ich ziemlich gut fahren kann, nur kam ich mit dem GT90 gar nicht klar. Lag unter anderem auch daran dass ich gerne Touringcar mäßig, also mit Feindkontakt, gefahren bin, der Ford sich dann aber sofort in seine Einzelteile zerlegte.


----------



## MfDoom (15. Januar 2017)

Zelda, Links awankenig. Auf dem Gameboy. Um den Boss zu finden muss man durch ein Labyrinth mit exakt gleich aussehenden Räumen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MqarRBwVcNI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gripschi (15. Januar 2017)

Der Chernaborg in Kingdom Hearts 1.

Einmal hat ich ihn geschafft, da bin ich dann am Behemoth danach gescheitert.

Und in Path of Exile: Im Lab auf Merc, izarro da ich Probleme habe auf engen Feld auszuweichen.


----------



## LudwigX (15. Januar 2017)

Secret of Evermore (Snes)  
Der Arenakampf in der Antike.   

Der Kampf an sich ist nicht so schwer,  aber das Spiel lässt einem direkt vor dem Kampf speichern,  wobei ich mein einziges Savegame überschrieb.  Ich war zu dem Zeitpunkt underleveled,  hatte kaum Zauber und kam auch an keine neuen Zauber heran


----------



## DieDa84 (26. Januar 2017)

Nevan bei Devil May Cry 3.

Das schwerste Spiel, welches ich je gespielt habe, war Castlevania Adventure auf dem GameBoy. Ich habe es bis heute nicht durchgespielt


----------



## Laggy.NET (26. Januar 2017)

Also der Froschkönig in Witcher 3 war doch easy. 
Leider konnte man mit dem richtigen Build in dem Game so dermaßen OP werden, dass es mir zum Ende hin auf hohem Schwierigkeitsgrad fast den Spielspaß genommen hätte. Erst bei Blood and Wine passte es dann wieder einigermaßen. Den Endboss aus Blood and Wine fand ich deutlich schwieriger, als den Froschkönig.

Ansonsten, schwerster Boss. Schwierig. Gibt so einige Games, wo ich extrem geflucht habe. Aber wenns um die Anzahl an Versuchen geht, dann ist es in Dark Souls 3 der Curse-Rotted Greatwood. Also der "Baum".
Bin mit dem einfach nicht klar gekommen, obwohl ich den irgendwie jetzt trotzdem nicht so schwierig fand. Mir fehlte einfach die richtige Herangehensweise und das wusste ich von Anfang an. Deswegen ist schwer jetzt auch das falsche Wort, wenn man gelangweilt ständig nen neuen Versuch startet, und routinemäßig den Boss zu 80% tötet, bis es mal klick macht... Gab halt so "Zonen", in denen man erfasst werden konnte und welche, in denen man nicht erfasst werden konnte. Wenn mans immer falsch macht, schafft mans halt nicht...

Grundsätzlich brauchts bei fast jedem Spiel und jedem Boss die richtige Herangehensweise, damit es klappt. Schwer finde ich es erst, wenn es trotz richtiger Herangehensweise extrem viel Skill und Fingerspitzengefühl erfordert und da beiße ich mir z.B. an SuperMeat Boy schon beim zweiten Boss die Zähne aus. Ich krieg das einfach nicht auf die Reihe. 

Weitere so schwere Spiele, die ich mitten drin einfach geragequittet und deinstalliert habe wären neben Super Meat Boy z.B. VVVVVV oder Braid. Die Spiele sind halt auf hardcore Try and Error ausgelegt und ab da hab ich gemerkt, dass das definitiv nix für mich ist.


Ansonsten muss ich sagen, dass ich ziemlich wenig Spiele besitze, die besondere Bosskämpfe haben. Das letzte Spiel, das nen schönen Bosskampf hatte war DOOM 2016. War jetzt nicht sonderlich schwer, fühlte sich aber trotzdem sehr fordernd und spaßig an, da man fast schon bullet hell mäßig den Attacken zum richtigen Zeitpunkt ausweichen musste. Sehr befriedigend.
Ori And the Blind Forest war zum Schluss auch sehr sehr fordernd, aber halt auch nie zu schwer oder frustrierend.


----------



## MrSonii (7. Februar 2017)

Ornstein und Smough waren schon echt hart beim ersten Mal in Dark Souls.
Noch schwieriger waren eigentlich nur Ornstein und Smough ohne Schild bei einem späteren Run von mir


----------



## sgdJacksy (21. Februar 2017)

Bloodborne:
Gehrman + Mondpräsenz (Solo)

Darksouls ist auch recht schwer im Allgemeinen


----------



## teachmeluv (28. Februar 2017)

Multiplayer:
Für mich war es zu WoW Vanilla Zeiten tatsächlich immer noch Ragnaros: aufgrund meiner Raid-Erfahrung bis Kael'thas in Summe der langatmigste und anspruchsvollste. Allein die Vorbereitung: Feuer-Resi-Gear farmen bis zum Erbrechen: damals konnte man Incendius mit gewissen Klassen solo legen , Tränke aller Art vorbereiten (die wirklich teuer waren, wenn man selber die Berufe nicht hatte).
Im Raid: Genaues rauslaufen, wenn die kleinen Minions von ihm gespawnt sind; perfektes Stellungsspiel, Gruppenheilung etc.

Und das waren zudem auch noch 40 Mann Raids. Die Verkleinerung später auf 25 war für mich dann auch das Ende.

Singleplayer: 
Double Dragon II auf dem NES: Mysterious Warrior (Endgegner).
Habe dieses Spiel in meiner Jugend mit einem Freund zusammen mehrfach gespielt, der Endgegner war für uns einfach unschlagbar 

P.S. Gott bin ich alt. Gott war das nerdig


----------



## Gamer090 (28. Februar 2017)

WoW habe ich früher auch gespielt und kann mich an paar schwere Bosse erinnern aber das Hauptproblem war, manche konnten nciht das tun was sie tun sollten.  Oder man ist genau nach plan aus dem Netz gegangen statt das Hirn einzuschalten und selber auf die Idee kommen was wann zu tun ist.. 
Schlechte Ausrüstung war natürlich auch ein Problem, Graue Ausrüstungsteile mit lvl 60-70???  Gab es leider viel zu oft, 40Mann Raids hatte ich nie, nicht mal 25er, weil kaum einer wollte da rein in den kleineren Gilden, nur die grossen haben sich da rein getraut.


----------

